# Cloud Mod BB RBA



## Rob Fisher (8/4/22)

I swore I had enough RBA's for the Boro devices, but Mark Todd rated this, and my finger slipped, and I ordered one from Cloud Mods in Greece! As per normal, when ordering from Greece DHL is super fast, and within 4 days, DHL pitched up at my door!

This was the easiest of builds, and my 2.5mm Hybrid Alien from @charln went in with no issues! Wicking is also a piece of cake! Popped the RBA into a Snail Tank and filled it up with Red Pill.

Great RDL airflow (with the 4mm RDL airflow pin), and the flavour is excellent. It's not a cheap RBA at €140, but I'm more than happy with my purchase!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/22)

The Cloud Mods RBA is a MAJOR win, and the flavour is excellent! Coupled with an Atmizoo Snail Tank it's a real winner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/22)

The Cloud Mods RBA has been a game-changer for me and boro devices. Not sure exactly what makes it as good as it is... the flavour is really good, and the airflow with the biggest air pin is just perfect! I have used this setup every day since I got it, and it even went with on walkies yesterday! I even ordered a second one and a Boxer Boro for it to go in!

Clean and rewick every couple of days. Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Paul33 (20/4/22)

and no condensation @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/22)

Paul33 said:


> and no condensation @Rob Fisher ?



Very little... there was a drop or two after 3 solid days of vaping and 12 refills!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/4/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Very little... there was a drop or two after 3 solid days of vaping and 12 refills!


thats a real win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ugi (20/4/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Cloud Mods RBA has been a game-changer for me and boro devices. Not sure exactly what makes it as good as it is... the flavour is really good, and the airflow with the biggest air pin is just perfect! I have used this setup every day since I got it, and it even went with on walkies yesterday! I even ordered a second one and a Boxer Boro for it to go in!
> 
> Clean and rewick every couple of days. Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 254432
> ...


maybe its the wicking.....looks very similar to something else you own.....i wonder what it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/22)

Bazinga! Second Cloud Mods RBA arrived from Greece at very high speed!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Paul33 (22/4/22)

Very nice. 

Are the 2.5mm frame staples?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/22)

Paul33 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Are the 2.5mm frame staples?



Yes they are indeed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/4/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes they are indeed!


I might have to raid @Charl ‘s house!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/22)

The Cloud Mods RBA is a real win for the boro devices!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Cloud Mods RBA is a real win for the boro devices!
> View attachment 256101
> View attachment 256102
> View attachment 256103
> ...


that blue snail tank is on my payday radar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/22)

Paul33 said:


> that blue snail tank is on my payday radar!


that rba does look super nice as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

